# Small carriage clock identification



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys

got this from my great uncle just wondered if anyone can tell me anything about it. Many thanks.





































thanks.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

This is a timepiece carriage clock with an alarm. Being a timepiece it doesn't strike on the hour etc but does have an alarm function. The time for the alarm is set on the small sub dial & the bell should be on the base of the clock. The mainsprings for the clock & alarm are wound separately as are setting the time and alarm.

The stamp on the movement of a walking lion is most likely to be for Duverdry & Bloquel. This link gives a little background information on the company which may be helpful. 

http://reveilsclocks.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/duverdrey-bloquel-then-bayard-part-1.html


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow a quick search reveals this could be worth quite a bit :huh: I will let my dad know.

Thabks man


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Are these same price to service as watches?

Thanks


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can restore for you, but will cost a little more than the average wristwatch. Due to the time it takes to repair. If you need help, shout.


----------

